# sig 938



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Just picked this up yesterday. Nice little gun. Think Im going to retire the Colt Gov. Will have to carry this one for while... Bought a inexpensive DeSantis IWB holster, but, do not care for it.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Nice piece.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Did little target shooting in the back yard today with the 938. Using Winchester ammo, the inexpensive kind... but dang gun has a bad habit of ejecting spent casings into your face. Anyone else experience this?


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

When you say you’re going to “retire the colt”...................


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Labor Day weekend we shot 2 different 938’s and a 238 with no issues like that.


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

I've had one for a few years now. It ejects just like its supposed to. You ain't doing one of those rapper's style holds are ya? 
I added cheesy homemade grips to mine...


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

MIGHTY said:


> When you say you’re going to “retire the colt”...................


Not if Im getting a face full of brass...


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Maybe its the cheap winchester ammo...


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

If you find the same with other ammo...and pistol was bought used, maybe behind the extractor needs some cleaning.


----------

